# Hard copy of the 2013 Member Guide



## RX8 (Jan 16, 2013)

Does HGVC provide a hard copy of the 2013 Member Guide?  I haven't received one yet so not sure if it was just going to be the online guide.

Thanks


----------



## fillde (Jan 16, 2013)

Have it right in front of me. A real tree saver. About 3 inches by 5 inches. Ten pages. Spoke to a service rep today and asked if anything has cahanged from last year she said nope.

PS: NO pictures and it's titled 2013 Club Reference.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 16, 2013)

I haven't rec'd one either. "Club Reference" is just the section with the rules + fees.
The Guide itself has a few changes with the addition of resorts opening for club use.
.


----------



## GregT (Jan 17, 2013)

fillde said:


> Have it right in front of me. A real tree saver. About 3 inches by 5 inches. Ten pages. Spoke to a service rep today and asked if anything has cahanged from last year she said nope.
> 
> PS: NO pictures and it's titled 2013 Club Reference.



I got that too....did I keep it?????   

I recall it was just the rules from the back of the old book...


----------



## linsj (Jan 17, 2013)

The guide has moved online and is much easier to use than the old pdf version. Only the rules & fees are in hard-copy form for reference.


----------



## ccwu (Jan 17, 2013)

I received a 2013 Club Reference (a small 22 pages booklet) Monday.  On the back of the covered page, It said "



Please visit *2013ClubProgram.com* to explore the comprehensive Club Program online.  Though you won't need to log in to hgvclub.com to access the new resource.  all reservation and transactions will continue to be offered exclusively through your secure Club Member website.

I did call to see if we were going to receive a hard copy member guide early this year.  The answer was "absolutely."  But it seems that the small reference replace the big colorful one.  It does have all vital information you need.  I think I will keep the 2012 one for quick references.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 17, 2013)

Much more iPad friendly as well. It looks like they got rid of all the Flash.


----------



## RX8 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Where is the guide?*

Almost 1/4 into 2013 and still no hard copy HGVC member guide.  Am I the only one to have not received one?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 12, 2013)

I guess you haven't followed the thread.  The has stopped the big old style guide with all the resort info.  That is now online ONLY.  They did sent out the rules.  Small book only a handful of pages and easily missed.  It is 5.5 by 8.5 at best, maybe even smaller.


----------



## RX8 (Mar 12, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> I guess you haven't followed the thread.  The has stopped the big old style guide with all the resort info.  That is now online ONLY.  They did sent out the rules.  Small book only a handful of pages and easily missed.  It is 5.5 by 8.5 at best, maybe even smaller.



Thanks! I guess I was hopeful based on ccwu's earlier post "I did call to see if we were going to receive a hard copy member guide early this year. The answer was "absolutely.""

I understand the cost savings but since this is my first year it would have been nice to get at least ONE hard copy.

I have not received the slimmed down version...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 13, 2013)

You might call and ask them if they have a copy of last year's book.  They might, as they use them in sales.


----------



## rjp123 (Mar 13, 2013)

My hard copy went right into the recycle bin, glad they aren't wasting so much paper and postage anymore.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 13, 2013)

A .pdf version would still be nice for using on an iPad or Kindle when you don't have an internet connection.

I still like paper rather than electronic catalogs but I totally understand the reasons why a lot of companies are going away from them.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 8, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> A .pdf version would still be nice for using on an iPad or Kindle when you don't have an internet connection.
> 
> I still like paper rather than electronic catalogs but I totally understand the reasons why a lot of companies are going away from them.



With my new iPad Retina, I've been on a PDF kick.

I suppose that nobody has come up with a PDF version of the HGVC 2013 Member Guide.

I'll keep using the 2012 PDF version and hope that a 2014 PDF version becomes available. :hysterical:


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 8, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> With my new iPad Retina, I've been on a PDF kick.
> 
> I suppose that nobody has come up with a PDF version of the HGVC 2013 Member Guide.
> 
> I'll keep using the 2012 PDF version and hope that a 2014 PDF version becomes available. :hysterical:



Here's the 2013 pdf version 
http://www.2013clubprogram.com/content/2013-Club-Program_v31.pdf


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 8, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> Here's the 2013 pdf version
> http://www.2013clubprogram.com/content/2013-Club-Program_v31.pdf



Thank You :whoopie: Thank You  Thank You

Looks good on the iPad.


----------



## itradehilton (Nov 11, 2013)

I just checked out the pdf version & I agree it looks great on my ipad.


----------

